
An explanation of UTC and TAI seconds and how they relate to computer systems - taylanub
http://taylanub.github.io/doc/time.html
======
taylanub
I wrote this a while ago, mostly to clear up my own thoughts and document the
knowledge for the future because inevitably I'll forget about the details
again and again since they're so freaking complicated.

It used to be an intimidating .txt, but I just converted a few of my scratch
documents to fancy HTML pages using some minimal CSS, thanks to MarkDown,
pandoc, and bettermotherfuckingwebsite.com, so I thought it might be worth
sharing now.

Enjoy the brain-melt!

